# New to smoking



## MSwackk (May 23, 2021)

My name is Mike Swackhamer.  I purchased a PitBoss vertical vertical smoker and I'm hoping to lean some good recipes and advice from you pros on this site


----------



## PPG1 (May 23, 2021)

You come to the right place.  Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## smokeymose (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 

I too have a vertical Pit Boss smoker amongst other things. 

Great place to learn things and do not be afraid to ask questions.. we were all new at one time or another.


----------



## sandyut (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF.  Great people are here to help.  AND there is much to read here.  SMF upped my game more than I can measure.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, MS !!!
From SE. PA.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2021)

Welcome from ne pa, ya came to the right site you'll learn as much as you want about smoking and a whole lot more! So jump right in.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 23, 2021)

Welcome. Best forum on the internet. Tons of info and good people. What is/was your first cook on it


----------

